# problema con partizioni di Vista

## OrboVeggente

Scusate, ho postato nella sezione sbagliata e riprovo qui:

buongiorno. 

Ho un problema con le partizioni di Vista, e anime buone quanto belle mi hanno dapprima consigliato una distro linux per fargli prendere il controllo temporaneo del sistema, e poi indirizzato qui per chieder lumi agli esperti. 

Ho un disco Primario Master da 60GB di cui 57 occupati, che si chiama D: e contiene dati poco importanti 

Il disco Secondario è partizionato in E: (110 su 120GB), F: (10 su 20GB) e C: (Sistema Vista, 18 su 20GB). 

Putroppo il sistema C: è proprio ai bordi del disco secondario, perchè il computer deriva da tutto altro sistema operativo e per installarci Vista ho dovuto fare questo tipo di scelta. 

Ora, Vista è il sistema operativo migliore del mondo, come ZUZZURELLONE è la primissima parola del vocabolario. Tutta sta a mettersi d'accordo su quale ordine usare. 

A parte tutto, ho bisogno (vitale) di allargare la partizione C: di almeno 5 GB, per farci spazio in modo da poterci installare Vista SP1, che ha bisogno da 4,5 a 7 GB sul disco di sistema. 

La natura fisica del disco C: al confine del piatto del HDD non mi permette (sotto windows) di risolvere il problema. 

Ho provato con il partitioner di Vista, con Acronis e con Partitio Magic 9 (nove? boh, l'ultimo comunque). 

La procedura che tutti questi software indicano, è di liberare un po' di spazio dai dischi E: ed F: e poi "chiedere" (lo spazio non partizionato che si è creato) al disco C: di occupare lo spazio liberatosi. 

In realtà funziona tutto tranne nel momento cruciale del riavvio, quando un attimo prima del log in (mentre sta spostando fisicamente le partizioni) appare un triste e periglioso messaggio d'errore, del tipo "impossibile scrivere sulla partizione C:" oppure "errore nel settore 2081484830 o cose così, a seconda del partition software usato. 

Chiedendo a persone brave buone e belle, mi è stato consigliato di installare una micro distro linux e poi da questa provare a ridisegnare le partizioni secondo necessità e bisogno. 

Però sembra, discutendone, che non sia cosa tanto facile e intuitiva, necessitante altresì di parametri non facili da gestire. 

Ecco la ragione della mia richiesta, sperando quivi di poter trovar soluzione. 

Grazie in anticipo a chi mi saprà fattivamente aiutare.

Riporto e commento anche la risposta che ho ricevuto da Randomaze:

I tuoi dischi sono belli pieni, sei sicuro di voler verificare se Windows funziona con 512kbyte liberi nel disco C? 

-Non voglio verificare quello che hai detto, semplicemente installare il SP1 di cui ho bisogno.

per installarlo mi servono da 4,5 a 7 GB liberi sul disco di SISTEMA.

Se hai bisogno di spazio per una chiavetta USB da 8G costa una quindicina di euro. 

-Non ho bisogno di spazio, e la chiavetta USB da 8Gb l'ho pagata 29.

Il messaggio errore nel settore ... indica che il tuo disco é rovinato. Prova a recuparlo con checkdsk (o altra utility)... ma tieni presente che alle volte questo significa che il disco sta andando a male. 

-Controllato con varie utilities, il disco risulta perfetto e privo di settori danneggiati.

L'errore che riporto risalta solamente quando tento di modificare la partizione C: che fisicamente è al "confine" del HDD

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non hai sbagliato soltanto la sezione del forum, mi sa che hai proprio sbagliato forum.

Visto che non l'hai fatto, leggiti le regole guida del forum, nello specifico guardati il punto 6.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Question:   :Confused:   :Question: 

 :Idea:   :Wink: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

Riporto (prima di chiudere anche questo thread) le linee guida:

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> Le richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni verranno chiuse: questo forum offre supporto solo ed esclusvamente alla distribuzione Gentoo

 

Ora, il fatto che non sia stato detto "windows" non significa che questo sia supportato: se già non si parla di altre distribuzioni linux non si fa a maggior ragione con altri sistemi operativi.

ri-chiudo il post (e, per favore, non aprirne un'altro nel Forum di discussione... se hai bisogno di delucidazioni mandami un pm).

----------

